# Tax question.



## debaura (Nov 16, 2016)

If I declare a home in Portugal as my primary residence for IMT, do I then HAVE to file a tax return here?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If your primary residence is in Portugal you are liable to Portugal for taxes on your worldwide income. There are exemptions from the obligation to file a return if your (worldwide) income is very low and from appropriate sources. If you have little or no income, filing a tax return is not a big deal.

If you have income you do not declare or your primary residence is not in Portugal but you declare that it is you are committing (tax) fraud.


----------



## debaura (Nov 16, 2016)

RichardHenshall said:


> If your primary residence is in Portugal you are liable to Portugal for taxes on your worldwide income. There are exemptions from the obligation to file a return if your (worldwide) income is very low and from appropriate sources. If you have little or no income, filing a tax return is not a big deal.
> 
> If you have income you do not declare or your primary residence is not in Portugal but you declare that it is you are committing (tax) fraud.


Thanks! 
(I have no intention to commit fraud).


----------

